# Acton Lake fishing report



## sns292002 (Jan 26, 2012)

Went fishing at Acton Lake near Oxford at 7am and the bite was quick and hard. We found the fish suspended at 25 ft down close to the damn. The water temp was a consistant 42. We left at 1:30 and we had 38 in the basket but we caught over 80. 

Good luck


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice job guys!! what size were most of the keepers? Jigs and Minnows??

Salmonid


----------



## Freeze (Apr 10, 2004)

Now that's a fine trip! You didn't run into any bass did you?


----------



## sns292002 (Jan 26, 2012)

the keepers ranged from 10" to 13" and they were caught on live minnows. We only caught one 6" large mouth.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

sounds like a nice time. I told my grandparents I'd go to the maple festival breakfast tomorrow so maybe I will take my niece on a little fishing trip, weather permitting


----------



## steve113535 (Feb 7, 2012)

Were you in a boat or fishing from shore?


----------



## sns292002 (Jan 26, 2012)

we was in a boat


----------

